# OK, this might have been a bit tough ...



## phinds (Dec 23, 2012)

Can you imagine cutting that beast with the long two-man saw shown?

[attachment=15045]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 23, 2012)

Each of those guys probably weighed in at 275 when they started.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2012)

When men were men and trees were scared!!!! I have that picture and every time I look at it my back hurts. How much does it weigh???? And the equipment they had to move them. Quite an accomplishment just getting it down let alone moving it somewhere.


----------



## healeydays (Dec 23, 2012)

That's alot of boardfeet. I wonder how long it took them to cut that down and then process all the wood. Or did they just hollow it out and make a 3 family house out of it...


----------



## DKMD (Dec 23, 2012)

I got a blister just looking at the photo...


----------



## phinds (Dec 23, 2012)

healeydays said:


> That's alot of boardfeet. I wonder how long it took them to cut that down and then process all the wood. Or did they just hollow it out and make a 3 family house out of it...



Mike, you may think you're joking but they DID make temporary quarters and logging offices out of hollowed out logs even smaller than that.


----------



## healeydays (Dec 23, 2012)

No, I've actually seen a couple of those in N California and Oregon before.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2012)

phinds said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > That's alot of boardfeet. I wonder how long it took them to cut that down and then process all the wood. Or did they just hollow it out and make a 3 family house out of it...
> ...



I have a book "logging in the NW" There are a couple pics of houses in logs. I will scan them after Christmas.


----------



## scrimman (Dec 23, 2012)

That is just insanely hardcore.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2012)

Now the question of the day is ---How many pen blanks in that sucker!!!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## healeydays (Dec 23, 2012)

burlguy72 said:


> Ummm,, I see a bowl that could hold an ocean...



At least an Olympic size swimming pool...


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2012)

I saw a pic of a gas station in Calif that was inside a old redwood stump. And of course we drove through a tree in Calif many of you probably have been through it. I don't remember it I was 2 or so but my mom showed me a pic of it.


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 24, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Now the question of the day is ---How many pen blanks in that sucker!!!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



Well, assuming a 13' conservative diameter, and a perfect cutting efficiency, and a 50' trunk section at that diameter....

The volume of that would be 11,467,732 cubic inches
A pen blank is approximately 3.1 cubic inches

Therefore, this tree could be 3,699,269 pen blanks

What in the WORLD would you ever do with that many pen blanks :lolol: :lolol:


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> What in the WORLD would you ever do with that many pen blanks :lolol: :lolol:



You could take a lot of final exams with that many pens!


----------



## Patrude (Dec 24, 2012)

phinds said:


> Can you imagine cutting that beast with the long two-man saw shown?



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: I'd like to see somebody mount that on a lathe. :rotflmao3: watt a bigun!!!!


----------

